# Are ugly/unattractive/unusual looking people inferior?



## apersonintheory (Nov 26, 2012)

Are ugly/unattractive/unusual looking people inferior? Are we lesser human beings? Should we be classified as human at all? Or maybe we should be part of a lower caste with a lower suite of rights in society?

I am an unattractive and unusual looking person. And I can certainly say that I have fewer social rights than normal or attractive people. Studies have shown for years that attractive people live longer, happier, healthier lives and have better employment opportunities and make more money. I am harassed for my appearance in a way an attractive or normal person would never be. So society has already determined that individuals such as myself are in fact inferior and not due the same respect or even the same rights (i.e. equal opportunity, freedom from harassment). 

Do you agree with this? If you are attractive do you feel superior? If you are normal looking do you feel superior to ugly or unusual looking people? How should inferiors like us be treated?


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

no.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i feel sad for unusual or ugly-looking people. it's an injustice. hopefully one day it can be fixed. 

and no, physical characteristics by themselves are not the way to define castes, or inferior human sub populations. it makes much more sense to me to do it by like intelligence and empathy and non-violence (Amsterdam is getting a lot of attention for legislation that would deport serially disruptive neighbors to certain parts of the city which only have basic services. that is the way to do it, not by how people look, that doesn't say much at all).


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, I feel inferior and it's made very clear by a lot of people by giving me looks of disgust, their unfriendliness, etc.


----------



## apersonintheory (Nov 26, 2012)

I feel bad talking to people because then they have to look at my disgusting face. I feel like my appearance is a burden on society. I burden the rest of the world with my ugliness. Do attractive/normal people feel put out that they have to put up with people like us? I get the sense that everyone would be happier if we would just disappear.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

maybe your model of your face is wrong, and you overestimate your unusal-lookingness


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't think attractive people would say you're inferior. But they would treat you that way. A lot of people do things subconsciously. Although some people are very clear in their dislike of ugly people. But some people definitely wouldn't say they don't like ugly people or think they're inferior, but I've been alive too long to not have noticed how people who are ugly get treated and talked about differently than pretty people. I've seen people hired for being good looking over a more qualified but not conventionally attractive person. I've heard guys say they would never be friends w/ an ugly girl. There is definitely treatment towards attractive people that puts them on a pedestal and seen as superior.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

apersonintheory said:


> I feel bad talking to people because then they have to look at my disgusting face. I feel like my appearance is a burden on society. I burden the rest of the world with my ugliness. Do attractive/normal people feel put out that they have to put up with people like us? I get the sense that everyone would be happier if we would just disappear.


I personally feel the same. I feel bad that people have to look at something so disgusting. And I can tell people think I'm ugly too, it's not just a hunch or a feeling I have.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

How do you assume that you are ugly?


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

enfield said:


> maybe your model of your face is wrong, and you overestimate your unusal-lookingness


What do you mean?


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Shinichi said:


> What do you mean?


i meant he might not be as unattractive as he thinks. i used a model metaphor thing (model as in his mental model) since he used it before.


----------



## Tubman (Oct 19, 2012)

It's kind of silly when you think of it. We're so much more alike on the inside. We share so many biological similarities but a crooked nose or something can be such a big deal. The human body is so amazing in itself it's kind of crazy that we put so much emphasis on small superficial things. I say if you have your health be thankful for that. If you have a job, be thankful for that. There's all kinds of injustices out there that don't make sense. I read somewhere on the internet (so it has to be true) that only 10% of happiness is determined by circumstances i.e. your appearance, income, how smokin' your wife is, etc. 40% is determined by how you think. I think one recent study shows a slight relationship between beauty and happiness. On AVERAGE beautiful people may be slightly happier than the rest of us, but those that are least happy are the ones that obsess about it.


----------



## darkraincloud (Dec 11, 2012)

I have severe hypothyroidism and have many physical symptoms which made me "ugly" for most of my life. That's a big part of my social anxiety, actually. It stems from how I was treated. I had myxedema and hair loss and I was obese. I finally am being treated properly and...I actually look pretty these days, so I'm told. I'm even very close to a normal weight (within ten pounds). The difference in how I'm treated is astounding. However, I'm so used to being treated badly that I react badly to "positive" attention to my appearance. It's confusing. I still feel ugly.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

No I dont think they are inferrior and certainly not subhuman. We are all people and we should all be treated the same way ( well pls ). 

The only time I care is when I have an OCD episode because I think the person who is less attractive, thinks that because I looked at them while frowning that I am judging them.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

darkraincloud said:


> I have severe hypothyroidism and have many physical symptoms which made me "ugly" for most of my life. That's a big part of my social anxiety, actually. It stems from how I was treated. I had myxedema and hair loss and I was obese. I finally am being treated properly and...I actually look pretty these days, so I'm told. I'm even very close to a normal weight (within ten pounds). The difference in how I'm treated is astounding. However, I'm so used to being treated badly that I react badly to "positive" attention to my appearance. It's confusing. I still feel ugly.


i can relate to this


----------



## ToucanSam (Mar 22, 2012)

we live in a society that judges people on the clothes they wear, the car they drive, and the house they live in. Why wouldn't they also be judged on physical appearance??

fairness is often an illusion.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> i can relate to this


Yeah me too, I was treated pretty badly when I was heavier, when I got thinner I got a lot of attention. It didn't make me feel any better about myself, especially since I knew that those who were giving me attention would drop me like a hot potato if they knew how I used to be.


----------



## St1mpak (Dec 11, 2012)

Inferior symmetrically perhaps, but not as a person with rights.


----------



## TheMatt (Jun 13, 2011)

One of my fav. people is 4/10, and I think she's perfection. Beauty is overrated. Have you seen "beautiful celebs" without makeup? They're average. IE: Normal.

There is no such thing as ugly, or hot, or good looking. Only perceptions of what those words mean.


----------



## Eschara (Dec 12, 2012)

apersonintheory said:


> I feel bad talking to people because then they have to look at my disgusting face. I feel like my appearance is a burden on society. I burden the rest of the world with my ugliness. Do attractive/normal people feel put out that they have to put up with people like us? I get the sense that everyone would be happier if we would just disappear.


You shouldnt feel bad for something that's out of your hands, its not really all your fault. And I've never met anyone that said they'd be happy if the unattractive people died. Your entitled to the same rights as anyone else I mean look at jack black or Winton Churchill, even Jesus was supposed to be ugly is what Isaiah says. And hell what about mclovin he's a living legend now! So cheer up


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

No :-3


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

HardRock said:


> No :-3


:'-3


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

Individuals shouldn't take any blame or feel in any way inferior for something they did not cause. Physical attractiveness is for the most part genetic, it's a matter of luck. When you unburden yourself of society's expectations for what constitutes inferiority, you'll feel a great deal better and more accepting of yourself.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

The answer is no. It's all psychological. I feel inferior because I'm short and small.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Not at all, no.


----------



## stellarfate (Aug 26, 2013)

Of course not. If people always treat you with contempt because of how you look, that can make you feel inferior, but it is in no way the truth. Actually, it can bring about catharsis and lead you to become a better person.


----------



## nervousontheinside (Aug 26, 2013)

Sadly even with all the research, developments and inventions this issue still persists on earth. What could we do to bring an end to this?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

A lot of social people I've met seem to think so. But I strongly disagree of course. :b


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Only when it comes to looks. That's all we can say for sure.

Being unattractive will put one at a disadvantage in certain aspects of life but it does not automatically mean one is worthless. There are plenty of ugly people who have skills that the average attractive person cannot offer.

I would rather be ugly and skilled at many things than be attractive and be skilled at nothing.


----------



## TannerJ (Jun 2, 2013)

No, Stephen Hawkings has one of the greatest minds in the world and hes has done a lot more than most people would ever do. I dont considered him attractive at all. Its now whats on the outside its your mindset


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, like these stupid threads aren't annoyingly overdone as it is. 

Let's keep bumping old ones too.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No, but many treat us as if we are. Some people believe unattractive people have no value. I used to just think that was just the mentality of low-lifes, but I see it time and time again with people who seem great in other ways. It's very telling of their real character.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

i do feel inferior especially around really attractive people, in general i feel inferior among most people to be honest. maybe its because i've always been labelled a 'retard' and people just kind of brush me off, i know who i am and what i am, im really ugly, my nose is too big and nostrils are too round, i've never seen anybody with a nose like mine and i can only talk out of one side of my mouth so naturally i am inferior because these things stop me having confidence and my self esteem is that low i cant even walk with head up straight and im 22 this year so it kind of makes people give me more grief.


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

For anyone who thinks that they are ugly/unattractive because of fine lines, wrinkles, bad skin or even puffy dark circle under your eyes...you NEED to buy the DERMAWAND! its an expensive buy BUT well worth it I promise. You just have to make sure to use it daily twice a day for at least 5 minutes! Im only 25 years old and I started getting under eye bags, and fine lines around my mouth and they are literally 90% gone. Its been like 8 days since I began using this ****! of course, the older you are, the longer it will take untill u start seeing results and it also depends on how frequently you use it. It worked for me. I know I probably sound like a testimonial ad but im not lol TRY IT U GUYS!!!


PS, it also firms the skin with time!


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

from an evolutionary view point, yes.


----------



## BackToBasics (Apr 15, 2013)

*I agree to disagree*

Sigh. I disagree with most of these posts.

NO - people who most people consider "unattractive" are absolutely NOT inferior. The problem is mostly based on society and upbringing. People nowdays are barely human for the most part - they lack compassion, judgement skills and mostly manners.

I've found people who are considered "unattractive" attractive. Sometimes there's something different about a person - maybe their looks aren't the greatest, but personality goes a long way. Looks or none, sometimes people just have that certain "something" about them. And you don't have to be Brad Pitt for that.

I'll take someone who is considered unattractive but has an amazing personality, has character, morals, and respect for people over the d-bag good looking guy with no brains or personality any day of the week, thank you!



InfiniteBlaze said:


> Only when it comes to looks. That's all we can say for sure.
> 
> Being unattractive will put one at a disadvantage in certain aspects of life but it does not automatically mean one is worthless. There are plenty of ugly people who have skills that the average attractive person cannot offer.
> 
> I would rather be ugly and skilled at many things than be attractive and be skilled at nothing.


----------



## Empty7 (May 22, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Empty7 said:


>


Wise words my friend, wise words.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Ofc not, wtf who told you dat nonsense bull**** story lawlz


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I notice there are a lot of very successful and very well-liked people who are not attractive. Margret Thatcher, Chris Christie, Oprah, etc. Your happiness does not depend on what others think of you. If you're a likable person people will like you regardless of how you look like. 

The biggest obstacle unattractive people face is themselves. Their own inner voice criticizing them. Their own preoccupation with how unattractive they think they are. The limits they place on themselves.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Empty7 said:


>


Wow, that was so inspiring! I didn't expect so much wisdom and insight from a bodybuilder. Shame on me for stereotyping.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Those who think of you as such are simply doing you a favour in their own disregard. Forget about them and move on in search of those who will see your true value. They will be rare but totally worth it.

We have still _much_ growing up to do.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> A lot of social people I've met seem to think so. But I strongly disagree of course. :b


social people, ugly or pretty?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Mother Teresa was not attractive, yet she managed to get a lot of things done. Same with Bill Gates.

Most people who change the world are different looking. That doesn't mean bad.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I honestly USED to feel attractive.

almost conceited really.

and receiving positive attention from women only made it worse. _(I was somehow able to make girls who liked me in HS do my homework and other assignments, simply because they liked me)_.

However, I feel like I kinda let myself go and I don't feel attractive at all....on a scale of one to ten I'd honestly give myself a 0 at the moment. There's things I could do to raise the number but at the moment I really don't see a reason to do so because I'm not trying to attract anyone and I have no desire for a girlfriend/wife etc.....I don't want the stress and the responsibility/expectations of being a good significant other to someone.

I feel inferior not because I think I'm unattractive, but my inferiority complex has indeed made me feel unattractive.

_(that probably makes no sense, but i haven't gotten any sleep so i don't care)_

Which doesn't really matter anyway since one day we'll all be old, wrinkled and ugly anyway.....either that or we'll die young and leave a youthful looking attractive corpse.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've never been attractive to women, so I don't know what that's like. I've always been an ugly geek.


----------



## Adiabatic (Sep 8, 2013)

I've done more with my wretched life than all of the attractive people from my high school and childhood combined, and I did it all with them laughing in my face. In my opinion, to do less with more or more with less is a simple equation of what is stronger.

The Pillars of Athens still stand to this day, despite the simple people who built them with no knowledge of physics whatsoever; there are bridges and tunnels in this day and age built with modern tools that fail within days. Which of these peoples did more with less?

Attractive people are weak, like babies, having things handed to them and never getting enough. Just sweep them aside.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, they are NOT "inferior" at all. It's just that our looks-obscessed society treats them that way. This is especially true in the teens and twenty-something years. As you get older, appearance doesn't matter as much.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

yes they are


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

It's not society that thinks unattractive people are inferior, we are society. It's in our core nature to automatically dislike the ugly. They are obviously inferior because the quality of life is downgraded incredibly. Not many people take them seriously, and any of their opinions they hold, don't matter. No one gives a **** about ugly people, it's ingrained in us. 


How is this not obvious?


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

First off, who is "ugly"? I find that beauty tends to be in the eye of the beholder. For example, famous people whom are considered "attractive" don't impress me at all.

Of course, looks don't really matter at all. I have always been far more attracted to hearts and minds. It may sound cliche, but what really matters about a person is on the inside, not the outside. 

One example I have always used is the "tragic accident" one. Say your significant other was horribly disfigured in some sort of accident. Would you leave them because of how they look now? 

Basing your opinion of others on how they look is a very shallow thing. It really doesn't matter. The most beautiful person in the world could also be the most horrible person in the world. 

I'll take what's inside a person over what's outside any day!


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Adiabatic said:


> In my opinion, to do less with more or more with less is a simple equation of what is stronger.
> 
> The Pillars of Athens still stand to this day, despite the simple people who built them with no knowledge of physics whatsoever; there are bridges and tunnels in this day and age built with modern tools that fail within days. Which of these peoples did more with less?


Nicely said and good point made, I'll have to remember this.


----------



## Lorna (Aug 28, 2013)

No , I would say they are superior for getting through life in a society where everyone is prejudiced because of being bombarded from the moment they are born by the media with silly ideas about how men and women should look and stereotypes that are associated with people because of what their facial features / body type is like. It all boils down to the media.


----------



## Lorna (Aug 28, 2013)

sas111 said:


> It's not society that thinks unattractive people are inferior, we are society. It's in our core nature to automatically dislike the ugly. They are obviously inferior because the quality of life is downgraded incredibly. Not many people take them seriously, and any of their opinions they hold, don't matter. No one gives a **** about ugly people, it's ingrained in us.
> 
> How is this not obvious?


muppet


----------



## Lorna (Aug 28, 2013)

I would also say that I don't think its an easy life always for people who are deemed unusually attractive (according to what the media portrays as attractive) because there are stereotypes that go with this as well.


----------



## bson1257 (Jun 20, 2011)

I consider myself inferior because of my repulsive appearance.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Ugly people with no personality or mental problems are often seen as inferior. Ugly people who are funny, have a good personality, no mental problems and have skills/intelligence are not.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Are ugly/unattractive/unusual looking people inferior? no. Are they treated and considered inferior by many? yes.

The only possible 'inferiority' stems from a disadvantage in ones environment (in a biological sense). Could it be argued that ugliness in the modern world is a disadvantage? yes of course, but:

The environment is artificial, i.e. it is founded upon (largely arbitrary) social norms. In any real sense one cannot say that a straight small nose is superior to a large crooked one, you can only say this in so far as 'it is superior because it is currently seen as superior' - i.e. it is a rather circular logic with very little reasoning underpinning it. Since looks appear to be largely based on fashion (which is entirely empty of reason) trying to apply any sense of real superiority or inferiority doesn't work well. The best you could say is 'inferior according to current arbitrary social norms'.

The real problem here though imo is in _accepting_ the socially accepted ideals of superiority and inferiority, and applying them to oneself as if they are fixed universal truths. At best inferiority would signify poor adaptation to ones _current_ environment (and this inferiority could become superiority in a different environment), and at worst it is based on something that is arbitrary and based on circular logic. In both situations the determination of superiority / inferiority is temporary and subject to environment (to some degree or other).

In short, I don't trust the socially accepted versions of superior and inferior. They are likely founded on nonsense. Why then would I internalise this and treat it like some kind of universal truth?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> Are ugly/unattractive/unusual looking people inferior? no. Are they treated and considered inferior by many? yes.


/endthread


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

No of course not, anyone who believes this has a warped mind.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

No!

They have to be better in all things for that to be true. They have nice features is all. Nothing else about them is superior. Human just like me and you

NONSENSE


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Not inferior. Just uglier


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

It would be all nice and fair if people's outward appearances reflected who they are - whether it be their intelligence, talent, trustworthiness - in such a world your looks would definitely impact how you're treated and your 'worth' or whether you're 'superior' or 'inferior' - but then it would be fair because you'd be treated according to how you deserve to be treated.

Unfortunately, in the real world, that is not the case - although I'm sure a face always has at least a small amount of reflective value I'm sure that very, very few people, if not nobody, are 100% their face. It sucks even more when your face mostly does not reflect who you are and sends the wrong messages to others. This really sucks because while it is not always a good reflection of who you are, people can still act as if they are in that hypothetical world I described in the first paragraph, where your appearance does reflect you. It's mostly subconscious, and I'm sure that I do it too, without realizing. Yet, this leads to people who have just as much worth, just as much ability to add value, and great hearts and minds, to be...'dismissed', for the lack of a better word. Smart people being treated like they're dumb. Nice people not being treated nicely, and so on, and works in reverse - inner uglies being treated as if they're beautiful, because, well, that's what they're like on the outside. People don't immediately see who you are on the inside, they're not mind readers, they can't read your past, so they go by what they see immediately.

Even if a person's appearance gives them away initially, people can change, for better or worse, and many factors can shape them in many different ways; life experiences, their parents, the literature and films they're exposed to, and so on...yet, their face stay the same. Same as it was 10 years ago, only looking older, though the person may be totally different. Same first impression, different person.

Superiority or inferiority can be looked at in many different ways. What you've accomplished, how much potential you have to accomplish things, the strength of your character...but what you look like has nothing to do with that...but regardless of all that, it can affect how you're seen and treated.

The good news is this; while complete strangers know you very little and therefore, your appearance is a far greater factor, which can add to many annoyance heres and there if you don't look too good (such being a customer), ultimately your conduct is what matters and what prevails. Once a person gets greater exposure to your conduct and you show them who you are, they'd have to be really stubborn to think you are the same person they saw for the first time. Overall, in 99% of the cases, the cost of worrying about how you look exceeds the benefits, which I am not aware of. Most of us are not dealt perfect cards in life, and many things can make it tough, but you have to make the best of it. You can still be happy, and it's never worth it to lose yourself emotionally. Looking good can only get you so far, and sitting on a stool doing nothing won't get you anywhere. So no matter how you look, if you want to be superior, stand up and do something you're proud of...accomplish something.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Also, why worry about this whole superior vs inferior business...to me, it sounds like you're looking at other people and comparing yourself. Sort of like being jealous of your neighbor. Why compete with others and try to be better, instead of focusing on how you can be better than yourself already? It's best to look at yourself and ask 'what do I want? Where do I want to be and what do I have to do to get there?' Who cares if you're not as good as others in some ways or even below average, all that matters is that you're personally satisfied.

Looks may not be something you can do much about and you may not be happy with the way you look but they don't determine your superiority or inferiority, and if you're not happy with how you look...think about the things that do make you happy, and that help you accomplish your goals and focus on those things. Focus on the important and the good rather than the insignificant and the bad.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

No that is just a cop out for feeling inferior.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Being someone who's deemed unattractive, sad to say that we do get treated as less than human beings. People find reasons to take advantage of you and know you won't be as confronting or even as pleasing of a person based off of looks. I think being an unattractive female has to be worst, especially in western society where most of them are covered in makeup to be noticed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Usually, not only do I not consider them to be inferior, I often admire them. Oddly enough, I have extreme difficulty turning that kind of objectivity back on myself.


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

No we are not inferior. We are made to feel inferior. We are human with feelings.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

imo, conventionally attractive people generally have serious social advantages. More friends, more connections, higher self-esteem, more options to leverage their appearance in their favor, just better outcomes all-around. Which leads to more financial success as well as better mental health and of course a more extensive social circle. And if you've ever favored someone or a product or service because of a pretty face or body, you've contributed to that. So basically, it's unavoidable.


----------



## Lauralyn (Jun 21, 2021)

The only thing that makes you inferior is your own belief that you are and anyone who makes fun of your appearance is a child or needs to grow up. Stop obsessing about your looks and just enjoy your life. A lot of good things in life are the same regardless how you look.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Well, lots of people don't really consider me a human being because of the way I look, so it depends on who you talk to.

Am I inferior in any kind of objective sense? No. Has the quality of my life been compromised by the subjective opinions of other people? Indubi-ubitably.

Regardless of how you think about yourself, the opinions of other people still have an impact on your life, and being ugly/unusual looking is undeniably a handicap.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I am going to close this thread because it isn’t a very nice one to have on this forum, and could be hurtful or offensive.

People who read it and already feel bad about their looks could feel even worse when seeing possibly similar looking people calling themselves “ugly“ or “inferior.” It could also reinforce negative thoughts and make them feel as though they need to look a certain way to succeed in life.

There was a forum rule added to try to avoid the type of self-depreciation in this thread. When you self-depreciate on here, you are unknowingly doing the same to others. It could also be seen as Who Has It Worse.


----------

